# Snmp service, firewall



## dojharris (Jul 27, 2006)

hi,,, Not sure if i need to allow or deny the Snmp service. Just set up a simple home network and IIS web server. Rinning XP Pro
Thanks for your time Doj Harris


----------



## petronius (Dec 13, 2007)

You would never need to enable SNMP through a firewall. In your case, you probably would never need SNMP for any reason on your home network since you are probably not managing more than 3 or 4 nodes of any given type. 

You can read about the SNMP service here:

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb726977.aspx

Cheers


----------

